# Connection problem with Hotspot Shield



## Jetouellet (Jun 14, 2009)

I got Hotspot Shield a week ago and it was going well until about Tuesday when I have not been able to connect to the server. I know there is a 10GB limit per month but I only watched about two and a half hours of content on Hulu before it happened. Is there any way to get it to work again?


----------

